# Happy Birthday, Laurie!



## Chesters Daughter (May 12, 2011)

I am loathe to confess
that I forgot amidst my mess
and pray that you'll forgive me, dear,
I vow I won't screw up next year.

Many more to you, talented friend
who brings me joy with your pen.
Another century, I demand
of pieces written by your hand.

Now tell me true, Mistress Gloom
did your plant provide a bloom?
I know it was your birthday wish,
a single flower for perfect bliss.

If so, please place it in your hair
and enjoy the day without a care.
You can chew me out on the morrow...

Love,
Your forgetful friend
red faced in sorrow.

Happy Birthday, Law! I'm  so sorry.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 12, 2011)

Lisa, what a great present! A poem for my birthday.



> Now tell me true, Mistress Gloom
> did your plant provide a bloom?


 
No bloom from my Peony plant (Ha! Maybe next year. I'm not all that great with plants. I could deal with a cactus)

Love you for this poem and for the all of you. Laurie


----------



## Gumby (May 12, 2011)

What a nice birthday present! Happy Birthday, Laurie.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 12, 2011)

It was a lovey gift! Lisa's not only very clever but speedy. Can you imagine a dark poem (tounge in cheek)? about one's own birthday? Dorothy Parker might raise a glass (so many she raised) to my "Mistress of Gloom on her Birthday" Just a little fun. Thank you so much for your birthday wish for me. Laurie


----------



## A Saucerful of Secrets (May 13, 2011)

A belated wish, but, happy birthday Laurie!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry again, Law, and i'm glad you liked. Time was of the essence, speed was essential given more than half the day was already gone. If it weren't for ripping out the bathroom from hell, I would never have forgotten.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, Saucerful! And lisa, only you could write a poem so good at the speed of light. I never remember birthdays.


----------



## hannahbellss (May 15, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------

